# Low light plants that grow well in sand.



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Considered Crypts? Several great ones that could work. Even some of the Bacopas could work.

You'll just have to provide root tabs for both.


----------



## Monster Fish (Mar 15, 2011)

Go with crypt willisii/lucens for the foreground. Wendttis and other larger crypts for the background. The low-light conditions will make them grow larger leaves.


----------



## Bryanmc1988 (Apr 3, 2012)

you can always use DHG as a foreground which would give you that grass look... great and easy to grow...


----------



## Sethjohnson30 (Jan 16, 2012)

Bryanmc1988 said:


> you can always use DHG as a foreground which would give you that grass look... great and easy to grow...


What's dhg 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sethjohnson30 (Jan 16, 2012)

Here's tho pics I promised. I like the wendti idea I have a bunch I was going to get rid of maybe I will throw it in. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## flc (Sep 10, 2012)

I've had good luck with Dwarf Hairgrass (aka DHG) and Dwarf Sagittaria in sand, no CO2, and low light. The only problem you may have with either is that bottom dwellers tend to dig them up.


----------



## Sethjohnson30 (Jan 16, 2012)

Dwarf hair grass....duh lol. No that's not gonna grow well in this particular set up. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sethjohnson30 (Jan 16, 2012)

I picked up some bulbtis from the Lfs today. I've never kept well see how it does. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Amandas tank (Oct 2, 2012)

I don't have any plant suggestions but I wanted to say that looks really cool!


----------



## Sethjohnson30 (Jan 16, 2012)

Thanks lol. I actually through it together with leftover stuff laying around house. I'm less than 100 bucks into it(not including my oxolotle) an I get more compliments on it than either of my 72g bowfronts that ive spent thousands on 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Amandas tank (Oct 2, 2012)

Sethjohnson30 said:


> Thanks lol. I actually through it together with leftover stuff laying around house. I'm less than 100 bucks into it(not including my oxolotle) an I get more compliments on it than either of my 72g bowfronts that ive spent thousands on
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ha! That's something! Which is your favorite?


----------



## Sethjohnson30 (Jan 16, 2012)

Depends on the day.....6 days a week my high tech 72 until Sunday, then my low tech 72 becomes my favorite. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sethjohnson30 (Jan 16, 2012)

Edit double post 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Amandas tank (Oct 2, 2012)

Sethjohnson30 said:


> Depends on the day.....6 days a week my high tech 72 until Sunday, then my low tech 72 becomes my favorite.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


ahhh, I see. Love the look of your High-Tech, love the low maintenace of the Low-Tech. Gotcha!


----------



## Sethjohnson30 (Jan 16, 2012)

Exactly......I'm actually in the middle of a full rescape on the high tech ATM. I can't wait! It's been neglected since my daughter was born 6 months ago. I ended up with massive algae problems and lost most of my plants. The tank is running low tech right now until I build a reactor. Ivr been collecting plants and randomly tossing them in,it looked horrible. I picked up an awesome price of manzanita that I can't stop looking at so I'm going for it! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Amandas tank (Oct 2, 2012)

Sethjohnson30 said:


> Exactly......I'm actually in the middle of a full rescape on the high tech ATM. I can't wait! It's been neglected since my daughter was born 6 months ago. I ended up with massive algae problems and lost most of my plants. The tank is running low tech right now until I build a reactor. Ivr been collecting plants and randomly tossing them in,it looked horrible. I picked up an awesome price of manzanita that I can't stop looking at so I'm going for it!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Awww congratulations on your little girl  Is she your first? Understand what having a baby can do to the relationship with a fish tank. My youngest is 14 months and....uh oh! Holy Cats!!! Wow! I thought I had my fish tank for ONE year but just now, doing the math thinking about my baby, I realized I've had it for 2 years!!! Theres a prime example of what babies do to fish tanks HaHa! 

I checked your threads to see if you have a rescape thread...you don't appear to. If I've missed it let me know! My favorite thing to do here at TPT is follow folks journals, scapes and rescapes! If you don't, are you planning on starting one? 

Being able to purchase some Manzanita recently has definetely made things more exciting for me with rescaping. I think if positioned right the wood can really create an amazing look!

Good luck with your reactor build and your rescape!


----------



## Sethjohnson30 (Jan 16, 2012)

Yup shes my first definetly changed a lot of things for me lol 
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=190001

Here's the link to the tank journal. More updates to come! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

